# Dx code help- low flow lymphovenous malformation



## Tonyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of the code for "low flow lymphovenous malformation of the retroperitoneum" Congenital or acquired?


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 29, 2012)

how about 747.89


----------



## Tonyj (Mar 30, 2012)

What if it isn't congenital? I was leaning toward 228.04. I don't have mention of congenital in the note and arteriovenous doesn't seem appropriate. But I could be wrong, I would like to hear other opinions.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Apr 3, 2012)

Malformation is always congenital.  Also stated as anomaly.  ICD 9 index also suggests the same.


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 6, 2012)

dadhich.girish said:


> Malformation is always congenital.  Also stated as anomaly.  ICD 9 index also suggests the same.



What dx code would you use?


----------

